# SWI - Swift Resources



## System (13 August 2012)

Swift Resources Limited (SWI) has entered into a Share Purchase Agreement with GBM Resources Limited to purchase the entire issued share capital of Bungalien Phosphate Pty Limited, a company which has agreed to acquire 100% of the phosphate rights of four exploration permits and two applications for exploration permits in Queensland, Australia.

http://www.swiftresources.com.au


----------

